# Suche Monitor bis 250/300€



## chris996 (5. Juli 2015)

*Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?

Wie schon im Titel erwähnt: 250€ (zur Not maximal bis 300€)

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

Einen Dell U2414H, der aber zurückgegeben wird, da Probleme mit Displayport

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)

NVidia Geforce GTX 970

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

Gaming (keine Shooter) -> weiß nicht ob da 120/144hz von Nöten sind

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

      - Displayport
      - Farbechtheit
      - evtl. wieder IPS-Panel
      - USB 3.0 Hub wäre auch ganz nett 

Habe mich schonmal ein bisschen umgeschaut und verschiedene Modelle gefunden:
- ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (hat aber kein IPS)
- LG Electronics 24GM77-B, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (ebenfalls kein IPS)
- Eizo Foris FS2434, 23.8" (FS2434-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (kein Displayport)
- ASUS PB248Q LED, 24" (90LMGH001Q02251C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Monitoren oder kann ein anderen empfehlen?


Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Tipps


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Ja, Iiyama XB2483HSU.
Der VG248QE ist nicht flimmerfrei und die Farben sind nicht so der Bringer.
Der 24GM77 macht das besser und ist billiger.
Der FS2434 ist ein guter Monitor und brauchst du zwingend DP?
Der PB248Q hat ne ziemlich hohe Grundhelligkeit und ist halt ein 16:10 Monitor.
Kannst dir ja mal die Tests auf Prad durchlesen.


----------



## PiDabbelju (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Der LG soll für einen TN 144Hz Monitor wohl ein sehr gutes Bild haben und hat bei Prad auch mit "sehr gut" abgeschnitten, was mich (spiele sehr gerne Shooter, viele sagen aber das 144Hz auch sonst ein Segen sind) zum Kauf bewegt hat. Ich kann ja mal meine Erfahrungen bald hier teilen, wenn der Monitor angekommen ist und ich das nicht vergesse ^^


----------



## chris996 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Das wäre sehr nett PiDabbelju!


----------



## chris996 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Hat jemand noch andere Vorschläge/Erfahrungen?


----------



## chris996 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Habe jetzt noch einmal ein bisschen weiter geschaut.
Was haltet ihr von diesen hier:
https://geizhals.de/asus-vn279qlb-90lm00e1-b01370-a970434.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/asus-vn248qa-90lm00d0-b03170-a1215053.html


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Der erste ist gut und der zweite erstmal schon zu teuer.
Ansonsten ohne Test, schwer was drüber zu sagen.

Und bitte benutz den Bearbeiten Button.


----------



## chris996 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Wird das nächste mal gemacht! 
Wie sieht es eig mit dem Iiyama aus? Ich habe die Marke vorher irgendwie noch nie gehört.
Ist das eher ein "Geheimtipp" oder ist diese Marke an mir einfach vorbeigegangen?


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Die gibts schon lange, nur wenn man sich nicht mit Monitoren beschäftigt, kennt man viele Marken nicht.


----------



## PiDabbelju (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Warte aber noch auf meine Erfahrungen zum 144Hz Monitor. Das was ich über die Technik gehört habe ist sehr, sehr vielversprechend und meinen aktuellen 0815 LG 99€ TN finde ich nicht wirklich viel schlechter als den IPS meines Bruders .


----------



## chris996 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Wann kriegst du denn den 144Hz Monitor von LG?


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Willst du jetzt schon Erfahrungswerte zum Thema 144hz haben?


----------



## chris996 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Da ich ja bis jetzt ein 60Hz IPS-Panel verwende, können Erfahrungen zu einem 144Hz Monitor allgemein auf jedenfall nicht schaden.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Eigentlich ist es recht einfach, das Bild ist wesentlich flüssiger.
Selbst bei 80fps wirkt das Bild noch flüssiger als bei einem 60Hz Monitor.
Auch hast du weniger Bewegungsunschärfe.


----------



## chris996 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Merkt man das mit dem bloßen Auge überhaupt?


----------



## blazin255 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*



chris996 schrieb:


> Merkt man das mit dem bloßen Auge überhaupt?



Ich dachte auch immer ich merk es nicht , jetzt schwöre ich dadrauf.
-Augen Ermüden sehr sehr langsam
-Kopfschmerzen und Übelkeit sind geschichte.
Aber in dem punkt ist jeder anders.

PS: weisst du was ich nicht erkennen kann? Den unterschied Zwischen TN und IPS das einzige was mir auffällt ist IPS nen besseren bzw Stabileren Blickwinkel hat ansonsten sieht das für mich gleich aus.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*



blazin255 schrieb:


> Allerdings hat IPS nen hohen Inputlag.


Nope, der Inputlag hat nichts mit der Panelart zu tun.


----------



## PiDabbelju (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Ich höre immer wieder, dass das ein riesen Unterschied von der "Flüssigkeit" sein soll. Nicht umsonst wird CS:GO z.B. immer mit 144Hz Monis in Verbindung gebracht. Ich höre da wirklich nur sehr, sehr Gutes.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Naja, 144Hz sind ja mittlerweile schon ein alter Hut.


----------



## chris996 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Was meinst du mit "alter Hut"??


----------



## blazin255 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nope, der Inputlag hat nichts mit der Panelart zu tun.



ok sorry wenn ich da Mist geschrieben habe. ich editiere den Beitrag.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*



chris996 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "alter Hut"??


120/144Hz gibt es jetzt ein paar Jahre, das ist neues oder außergewöhnliches mehr.
Den ersten gab es schon vor über 6 Jahren.


----------



## chris996 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

ach soooooooo 
Ich hab grad glaub ich viel zu kompliziert gedacht.....


----------



## PiDabbelju (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

IPS gibt es noch länger. Verstehe jetzt nicht den Sinn der Aussage das es die Technik schon seit ein paar Jahren gibt. Das macht es ja nicht schlechter, sondern eher besser


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Was ich meine ist, dass die Diskussion darüber was 120Hz+ bringen soll schon ein paar Tage älter ist.
Es gibt immer noch genug Leute die sagen, dass das keinen Unterschied macht ob 60 oder 120Hz.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Passt in den Preisrahmen, einfach mal anschauen:

Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## chris996 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Hallo Icedaft,
da ich mit dem kleineren Modell von Dell, nämlich den U2414H, schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe bezüglich des Displayportanschlusses, kommt für mich vorerst kein Monitor von Dell infrage.
Trotzdem danke für deine Tipp.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Probleme kann es mit jedem Produkt von jedem Hersteller geben, wenn das Teil defekt ist - zurück zum Hersteller. Meine Mühle ist 6 Jahre alt, meine GTX670 fast 3 Jahre und der Displayport funzt einwandfrei mit dem Moni.


----------



## PiDabbelju (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Hattest du denn schon einen 144hz Ice?


----------



## Icedaft (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Nö. Ich sehe für meinen Teil auch nicht die Notwendigkeit, da meine Grafikkarte (GTX670) die 144Hz so oder so nicht packen wird und auch eine GTX980 TI oder TitanX schafft in aktuellen Titeln bei vollen Details die 144Hz nicht.

Ich bin von dem HP Pavilion w2207h, 22" (GM757AA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zu dem Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gewechselt und selbst da ist für mich schon der Unterschied so krass, das ich den Umstand, das ich in BF4 alles auf Mid stellen mußte um flüssig zu spielen, nur lachen kann, selbst damit sieht es schon krass besser aus als auf dem alten Moni auf Ultra.

Es flimmert nichts, ich habe kein wahrnehmbares BLB, kein Tearing und bislang auch sonst nichts, was mich in irgendeiner Weise an dem Moni stören oder vermissen würde.


----------



## PiDabbelju (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Und auch keine Erfahrungen mit der 144Hz Technik, also nicht ganz so voreilig empfehlen ^^


----------



## chris996 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Probleme kann es mit jedem Produkt von jedem Hersteller geben, wenn das Teil defekt ist - zurück zum Hersteller. Meine Mühle ist 6 Jahre alt, meine GTX670 fast 3 Jahre und der Displayport funzt einwandfrei mit dem Moni.


Das Problem ist, dass es sich bei dem Problem meines Modells nicht um einen einmaligen Fehler handelt, sondern um ein Problem, das sehr oft auftritt.
Wenn man nach "Dell u2414h displayport probleme" googelt findet man einige themen in unterschiedlichen Foren.
Und da bin ich dann doch ein bisschen verunsichert, da Dell bei allen Monitoren den gleichen Displayporteingang benutzen wird.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Hatte heute hier Forum gelesen, dass jemand beim U2715H auch Probleme hat mit DP und Standby.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*



PiDabbelju schrieb:


> Und auch keine Erfahrungen mit der 144Hz Technik, also nicht ganz so voreilig empfehlen ^^



Was heißt voreilig? Ich kann nur aus persönlicher Erfahrung berichten und diese sind durchaus Positiv - wie auch der Test bei PRAD:
Test Monitor Dell U2515H zusammen mit der 3jährigen Garantie imho ein rundes Angebot.

Btw. Hast Du schon an eben diesem Dell gespielt?


----------



## PiDabbelju (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Zumindest habe ich den Vergleich zwischen IPS und TN. Sooo groß finde ich den Unterschied jetzt nicht. Von 144Hz höre ich dagegen immer wieder, dass es viel, viel angenehmer für die Augen sein soll, sich viel flüssiger anfühlt usw. 
Morgen  oder übermorgen kann ich genaueres dazu berichten ^^


----------



## chris996 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Ich hoffe der LG kommt morgen bei dir an, denn ich quäl mich im Moment mit meinem alten Monitor (Acer AL1714 43,2 cm TFT Monitor weiÃŸ 14ms: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r), der mit sage und schreibe 1280x1024 pixel auflöst....


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Das Problem ist, dass die meisten Leute gerne übertreiben.
Wenn man danach geht, ist IPS viiiieeel besser als TN und 144Hz viiiiieeel besser als 60Hz.
Dem ist aber nicht so.

Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, das IPS meiste besser Farben hat und gerade in der horizontalen einen wesentlich besseren Blickwinkel.
Dafür hat IPS mit Backlightbleeding und glow zu kämpfen.

Grundsätzlich sind 144Hz flüssiger als 60Hz, aber der Vorteil verpufft in so manchem Spiel.


----------



## PiDabbelju (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Wie es nach meinem Empfinden ist werde ich hoffentlich morgen und wenn nicht dann übermorgen herausfinden ^^^
Dazu nochmal ne Frage: Muss ich irgendwelche Monitortreiber bei dem LG installieren und muss ich 144Hz noch im Treiber beispielsweise einstellen?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Treiber nein, 144Hz einfach mal nachgucken.


----------



## chris996 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die meisten Leute gerne übertreiben.
> Wenn man danach geht, ist IPS viiiieeel besser als TN und 144Hz viiiiieeel besser als 60Hz.
> Dem ist aber nicht so.
> 
> ...



D.h. dass die Unterschiede gar nicht soo groß sind und man kann ruhig zu einem TN anstatt einem IPS greifen, wenn es um die Farbqualität geht? Habe ich das richtig verstanden JoM79?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Dh, man sollte sich vorher ein paar Tests durchlesen.
Viele hier sagen das IPS so viel besser aussieht, aber das ist subjektiv.
Kaum einer hat ein Colorimeter zuhause und kann objektiv entscheiden ob die Farben gut sind.
Prinzipiell hat IPS die besseren Farben, aber TN hat da auch aufgeholt.
Nicht zu vergessen VA.
Gegen den Kontrast bzw Schwarzwert von VA, ist der Schwarzwert von IPS und TN einfach nur schlecht.
Man muss halt selber für sich entscheiden, was man für sich als die beste Lösung erachtet.
Ich habe dafür ungefähr 12 verschiedene Monitore gebraucht und warte jetzt darauf, dass jemand diesen Monitor baut.


----------



## chris996 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Habe nochmal eine Frage zum LG 24GM77: Ist der auch fürs normale Surfen geeignet und auch für den Office Betrieb oder würdet ihr dann, wenn man solche Sachen auch macht eher zum Eizo raten?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Fürs surfen und Office reicht jeder 100€ 24" Monitor.


----------



## chris996 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Ok
Dann wird es wohl der LG werden aber ich warte nochmal auf  PiDabbelju's erste Eindrücke.


----------



## PiDabbelju (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin ist leider erst Freitag, ist aber auch schon öfter vorgekommen, dass es einen Tag früher schon soweit war


----------



## chris996 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Wo hast du ihn eigentlich bestellt wenn ich fragen darf?
Der Preis schwangt ja von ca 260 bis über 300.....


----------



## PiDabbelju (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Bei Amazon für 290€. Das Angebot ist aber seit Gestern komischerweise weg. Versandt wurde der Moni aber schon ^^


----------



## chris996 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Hmm...
Habe den Monitor auf cyberport.de für 259 Euro gefunden aber wenn ich da zur Kasse gehn will, meldet sich mein Virenprogramm und blockiert die Seite.....


----------



## PiDabbelju (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Dort dauert es ja noch was bis der wieder auf Lager ist. Aber einen Virus verbreiten die sicherlich nicht.


----------



## chris996 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Denke/hoffe ich auch nicht, dass die einen Virus verbreiten. Werde den Monitor heute oder morgen bestellen.
Da ich noch Schüler bin und nicht so viel Geld habe, werde ich mich wohl auf die lange Lieferzeit einlassen....
Werde dann auch nochmal Bericht erstatten sobald er da ist.


----------



## ProximusEX (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Hey alle zusammen!

Ich stoße hier jetzt auch mal hinzu. Leider ist mein guter und treuer Samsung Monitor gestern aus unerkenntlichen Gründen kaputt gegangen. ;( (war aber auch schon 5-6 Jahre alt oder so)

Jetzt bin ich natürlich auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor. Kurz zu meinem Anwendungsbereich,
1. Gaming auch Shooter (CoD, BF, Fifa, LoL, MMO's etc.)
2. Surfen und Videos schauen
3. Ab und an mal Videobearbeitung (Nicht professionell...YouTube mäßig)

Also eigentlich ein ganz normaler Gebrauch.  Mein Budget liegt übrigens wie in dem Thread hier bis zu 300€.

Habe auch schon mal einen Monitor rausgesucht der mir so spontan gefällt: Asus VG248QE

Also bis jetzt hatte ich nur einen 60Hz Monitor, also wäre der 144 Hz Monitor mal was neues, kann jetzt aber nicht sagen ob ich das brauche. Mit 60 Hz lief es meiner Meinung nach auch gut. (Habe noch nie einen 120 Hz Monitor in Aktion gesehen...

Der LG Monitor spricht mich eigentlich auch an, nur ist der halt ein wenig teurer. Bzgl. des Asus  @Jom79 was meinst du denn genau mit dem Flimmern?

Kurz nochmal mein Setup:
Intel Xenon E3 1230 v3
Gainward GTX 770 4 Gb
16 GB Ram
MB: Asus H87 Pro
...Der Rest ist eigentlich uninteressant


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Das Backlight des Asus hat eine PWM Steuerung.
Dh nur bei voller Helligkeit leuchten die LEDs kontinuierlich.
Darunter werden die LEDs immer wieder abwechselnd kurz an und aus geschaltet.
Je niedriger die Helligkeit ist, umso länger sind die Dunkelphasen.
Mit dem blossen Auge kannst du das meist nicht sehen, aber trotzdem nimmst du es wahr.
Im besten Fall merkst du nichts davon, aber du kannst auch Probleme damit haben.
Das reicht von brennenden/tränenden Augen, über Kopfschmerzen, bis hin zu schlechtem Schlaf.


----------



## blazin255 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics 24GM77-B, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

kosten beide das selbe, bei Cyberport kriegst den LG für 260 momentan.
Außerdem besitzt der LG die neuere Technik und vorallem Flackert der nicht.


----------



## ProximusEX (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Das ist natürlich ein Argument...wenn man das dann wahrnimmt, macht das einen bestimmt auch nicht glücklich!

Wenn man jetzt auch 144 Hz verzichtet, habt ihr da noch günstige gute Alternativen? (Sprich 60 Hz)
Da darf es dann ruhig auch 27" sein...muss aber nicht unbedingt.


----------



## blazin255 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU-B1
Iiyama XB2483HSU-B1 61 cm LCD-Monitor mit: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Sind beides die selben einer 24 der andere 27
Und gut zum zocken geeignet

Ich denke wenn du vorher auf 60HZ klar gekommen bist wirst du jetzt auch keinen Fehler hiermit machen:
iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU, 27" (XB2783HSU-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
da du sowieso ein allround gamer bist wäre das wohl die beste Lösung


----------



## ProximusEX (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung.

Und wenn man jetzt eine Preiskategorie runtergeht, sagen wir bis 200€, gibt es da auch irgendwas vernünftiges?


----------



## blazin255 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Eher weniger die beiden Iiyama haben AMVA+Panel die schon richtig gut sind hatte kurzzeitg de kleinen und war überrascht.
Iiyama XB2483HSU-B1 61 cm LCD-Monitor mit: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r der kostet doch 200 (den gabs mal für 170 zeitweise aber irgendwie ist der Preis hoch geschossen) Bei MF kostet der 190 Euro

Dell U2414H 61 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r IPS 215 bei amazon.


----------



## ProximusEX (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Nochmal kurz zur Verständnisfrage.

Wenn ich mir jetzt einen 120/144 Hz Monitor kaufe, muss ich doch nicht die ganze Zeit auch 144 FPS haben. Theoretisch kann ich doch auf mit z.B. 80 oder 90 FPS spielen, wenn meine Grafikkarte bei dem entsprechenden Spiel nicht mehr schafft oder?


----------



## chris996 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*



blazin255 schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn du vorher auf 60HZ klar gekommen bist wirst du jetzt auch keinen Fehler hiermit machen:
> iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU, 27" (XB2783HSU-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> da du sowieso ein allround gamer bist wäre das wohl die beste Lösung



Das bringt mich auch wieder zum nachdenken, ob ich nicht wieder ein IPS oder in dem Fall ein AMVA+ Panel nehmen soll. Bin nämlich bis jetzt mit dem Dell U2414H zurecht gekommen. Auch beim zocken. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich keine Shooter zocke...


----------



## chris996 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Und hab ich das richtig gesehn, dass es den iiyama proLite xb2783HSU in zwei Varianten gibt?
27" (68,58cm) iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU-B1DP schwarz (mit Displayport, DVI und VGA)

27" (68,58cm) iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU-B1 schwarz 1920x1080 (mit HDMI, DVI und VGA)

Ist da das gleiche Panel verbaut?

Laut geizhals Produktvergleich sind da anscheinend kleine Unterschiede:
Produktvergleich iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU, 27" (XB2783HSU-B1), iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU-B1DP, 27" | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Das ist das gleiche Panel, nur halt verschiedene Anschlüsse.


----------



## chris996 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Meinst du, dass ich mit den 60Hz zurechtkomme oder würdest du lieber auf die 144Hz gehn?
Also quasi den iiyama oder den LG?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Das kannst du nur selber entscheiden.
Ich persönlich würde immer 144Hz den Vorzug geben.


----------



## chris996 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Merkt man die 144Hz nur bei Shootern oder auch bei anderen Spielen.
Und noch eine Frage: Wie viel FPS schafft mein System eig?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Wieviel fps du schaffst kann man so nicht sagen.
Das kommt immer drauf an wie du das einstellst.
BF4 ist bei mir so eingestellt, dass ich zu 99% 144fps habe.

Die 144Hz merkst du fast überall, sogar bei Civilization wenn du über die Karte scrollst.
Ob man das da aber braucht, sei dahingestellt.


----------



## chris996 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Merkt man eigentlich auch den Unterschied zwischen 120 und 144Hz oder ist das dann zu vernachlässigen?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit/ein Programm, das die FPS auf dem Bildschirm während dem zocken anzeigt?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*



WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Also wenn es Augen/Kopfschmerzen verhindert, ganz klar 144 HZ. Mir tut manchmal ganz schön der Schädel weh, nach ein paar Stunden mit meinem alten Samsung.


Das kommt wohl eher vom flimmernden Backlight.


chris996 schrieb:


> Merkt man eigentlich auch den Unterschied zwischen 120 und 144Hz oder ist das dann zu vernachlässigen?
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit/ein Programm, das die FPS auf dem Bildschirm während dem zocken anzeigt?


Ne macht keinen Unterschied, das ist so minimal.
MSI Afterburner, Fraps, nur um mal 2 zu nennen.


----------



## chris996 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Also Fraps gibt mir z.B. bei Project Cars eine FPS von 110-140 an.
The Witcher 3 läuft bei den aktuellen Einstellungen allerdings nur bei konstanten 60 FPS.


----------



## chris996 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Also für mich macht das iwie kein Sinn....
Wenn ich nur 60 FPS habe dann stellt die doch der 60Hz- genauso wie der 144Hz-Monitor dar oder?


----------



## PiDabbelju (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Ja, aber alles darüber kann der 60Hz nicht mehr darstellen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*



chris996 schrieb:


> Also für mich macht das iwie kein Sinn....
> Wenn ich nur 60 FPS habe dann stellt die doch der 60Hz- genauso wie der 144Hz-Monitor dar oder?



Nehmen wir mal 120Hz, ich bin zu faul zum Rechnen.
Wenn du 60fps bei 60Hz hast, dann wird dir alle 16,7ms ein neues Bild angezeigt.
Bei 120Hz kann der Monitor doppelt soviele Bilder in der Zeit anzeigen.
Dh, er könnte dir das Selbe Bild 2mal anzeigen und wird es wahrscheinlich auch tun.

Da kann man auch ganz einfach auf dem Desktop sehen.
Wenn du die Maus zwischen zwei Punkten hin und her bewegst, wirst du den Mauszeiger so 2-3mal auf der Strecke erkennen.
Bei 120Hz erkennst du ihn halt 4-6mal.


----------



## chris996 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Da der LG 24GM77 bei cyberport jetzt "sofort verfügbar" ist, habe ich ihn jetzt einfach mal bestellt.
Werde dann berichten sobald ich ihn hab und falls er mir doch nicht gefällt, geht er halt wieder zurück....


----------



## chris996 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Hallo,
Monitor ist vor ca. ner halben Stunde gekommen.
Habe ihn sofort angeschlossen. War aber zuerst etwas enttäuscht, da manche gesagt haben, dass man es schon am Mauszeiger sieht. Bis ich gemerkt habe, dass der Monitor mit nur 60Hz lief.
Also in 144Hz umgestellt und baaaaam.
Der Unterschied ist echt krass! Der Mauszeiger bewegt sich wirklich viel flüssiger.
Werde den Monitor auf jedenfall behalten. Farben sind zwar nicht ganz so gut wie auf einem IPS aber soooo viel besser ist das IPS jetzt auch nicht. Da sind mir jetzt die 144Hz auf einmal doch wichtiger 

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Beratung!


----------



## PiDabbelju (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Habe meinen gestern bekommen und war ebenso überrascht, dass man das echt schon am Mauszeiger sieht^^  Auch die erste Runde BF3 hat sich deutlich besser angefühlt als auf nem 60Hz Moni und man kann viel besser reagieren. Ich verstehe deswegen auch den großen IPS Hype hier nicht, da ich selber einen Vergleich zwischen IPS und TN habe und den Unterschied nicht sooo krass finde. der Unterschied von 60Hz zu 144Hz ist dagegen mMn deutlich größer und auch lohnenswerter


----------



## Deadpooh (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Habe das Thema hier mal verfolgt und hätte da mal 2 Fragen zu.
Habe momentan einen Philips Brilliance 248C und einen alten Terra mit 17Zoll an einer Geforce 770 GTX im betrieb.
Wollte mir aber gerne den Terra ersetzen bzw einen komplett neuen Hauptmonitor haben.
Der  LG 24GM77 scheint sehr interessant zu sein, alleine wegen der 144Hz.

Meine Fragen wären, stören sich die beiden Monitore, da einer auf 60 und der andere auf 144 laufen würde.
Und wie sehr leiden die FPS unter der erhöhten Hz rate? 

Spiele laufen immer nur auf einem Monitor, bei WoW, Hearthstone, CoD2,.. mache ich meist neben bei was auf dem anderen Monitor, bei anspruchsvolleren Spielen schaltet sich der Sekundäre Monitor eh meist schwarz (CoD Ghosts, Titanfall,....)


----------



## chris996 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Ich habe ein kleines Problem:
Wenn man von links auf den Bildschirm draufschaut, taucht ein silberner/weißer Kreis auf (siehe Bild). Umso weiter man dann nach rechts geht verschwindet der Kreis wieder.

Kriegt man das iwie weg oder muss ich den Monitor austauschen lassen?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Irgendwer hatte mal das Gleiche Problem, leider weiss ich nicht mehr wer.
Meine aber er hatte den Monitor tauschen lassen.

Btw, ich sehe den Rand vom Aufkleber


----------



## chris996 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt auch gefragt, wer auf die blöde Idee kommt auf das Display einen Aufkleber zu kleben....
Naja, dann werd ich wohl morgen mal bei cyberport anrufen....
So langsam bin ich ziemlich genervt mit dem Thema Monitor :/


----------



## PiDabbelju (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Also wenn der Moni nur schwarz anzeigt von links draufschauen?


----------



## chris996 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Jep.
Zumindestens ist es bei mir der Fall.


----------



## PiDabbelju (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Das sieht man dann bei dir deutlich mit bloßen Auge?


----------



## chris996 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Bei mir ist es nicht nur bei schwarzem Bildschirm sichtbar sondern auch wenn andere Farben dargestellt werden.
Allerdings sieht man es bei dunklen Farben am meisten.


----------



## PiDabbelju (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Konnte gerade etwas durchatmen, bei mir ist da nichts ^^ Wenn es dich zu sehr stört kannst du ihn ja umtauschen, ein Hoch auf das zweiwöchige Rücksenderecht


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Naja, das hat ja mit den 2 Wochen nichts zu tun.
Das ist ein Sachmangel und er hat ja Garantie bzw Gewährleistung.


----------



## chris996 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

@PiDabbelju: Sieht man bei dir auch den Rand von dem Aufkleber links unten in der Ecke?


----------



## PiDabbelju (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Nein, soweit ich das gesehen habe nicht. War der bei dir AUF dem Bildschirm?! Bei mir klebte der nur am Rand.


----------



## chris996 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Der Aufkleber mit den Informationen zum Energiebedarf von dem Monitor klebte bei mir lings unten AUF dem Display.
Auf dem Bild das ich hier hochgeladen habe sieht man auch die Ränder von dem Aufkleber....


----------



## PiDabbelju (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Oh Mann, da war aber ein ganz schlauer am Werk...


----------



## blazin255 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*



chris996 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein kleines Problem:
> Wenn man von links auf den Bildschirm draufschaut, taucht ein silberner/weißer Kreis auf (siehe Bild). Umso weiter man dann nach rechts geht verschwindet der Kreis wieder.
> 
> Kriegt man das iwie weg oder muss ich den Monitor austauschen lassen?



Direkt tauschen lassen ich hatte diese Problem übrigens JoM79 . Und das der Info aufkleber auf dem Bildschrim draufgeklebt war was man auch deutlich sieht ist nicht normal.
Bei mir hast diesen "Weißen Kreis" überall gesehen außer frontal.


----------



## chris996 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Ich bins nochmal 
Heute kam der Ersatzmonitor. Der silberne/weiße Kreis ist weg allerdings sieht man wieder die Ränder von dem Energieverbrauchsaufkleber (allerdings weniger als beim ersten mal und auch wirklich nur bei schwarzem/sehr dunklem Bild.
Und nochmal: Die 144Hz sind einfach nur spitze 

Danke an alle die mir bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen haben!!!


----------



## Bulo22 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Monitor bis 250/300€*

Diesen Rand vom Aufkleber hatte ich bei meinem 24GM77 auch, diese Woche kommt der Ersatzbildschirm (der erste hatte außerdem noch ein ständig leuchtendes Pixel).


----------

